# Wine + amd64 ...not going great



## mikeTV (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm running a third party wine package for the 10.0 amd64 version of FreeBSD, packaged by David Naylor. It says it it for FreeBSD 10, but released in 2012... odd. 
So far I haven't had much luck with it, including programs; splashtop, and teamviewer, but some windows programs have run ok. Should I go through an install of i386 in order for it to be more compatible? Or would I be wasting my time?


----------



## t1066 (Sep 21, 2014)

A few days ago, I was trying out emulators/i386-wine. Installing this port take care of running wine in amd64 and wine ran fine but dumped core frequently.


----------



## Crivens (Sep 21, 2014)

In my experience, running graphics intensive things like games result in crashes with wine on 64 bit systems. 

Please, somebody let me know how to get stuff like good old Diablo running without crashig X (and since KMS, the whole machine, a big improvement - not!). There still seem to be some things to work out in the dri part, I would guess that some sizeof() expressions are involved.


----------



## mikeTV (Sep 21, 2014)

t1066 said:
			
		

> A few days ago, I was trying out emulators/i386-wine. Installing this port take care of running wine in amd64 and wine ran fine but dumped core frequently.



Thanks for the tip, I will try this out first. BTW is gecko and mono disabled by default?



			
				Crivens said:
			
		

> Please, somebody let me know how to get stuff like good old Diablo running without crashig X (and since KMS, the whole machine, a big improvement - not!). There still seem to be some things to work out in the dri part, I would guess that some sizeof() expressions are involved.



Were you able to get Diablo to run alright in i386?


----------



## t1066 (Sep 22, 2014)

mikeTV said:
			
		

> t1066 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't remember exactly. Most probably they are enable by default. And what I meant by wine dumped core frequently, I meant that even though a program seemed to run and exit correctly, I would occasionally found a core file at ./.wine/drive_c/windows/wine.core.


----------



## ikbendeman (Sep 22, 2014)

Have you tried the compholio versions?


----------



## Crivens (Sep 22, 2014)

mikeTV said:
			
		

> Were you able to get Diablo to run alright in i386?


I'm unsure about Diablo, but I have savegames from Baldurs Gate which were done on wine running on i386/FreeBSD. Then I decided to go ZFS, switched to 64 bits and wine stopped working. The 386 build version which works for amd64 used to kill the X server when starting BG or any other thing using dri. Now, with KMS this not only buggers up the X server but the complete system. Did I say "told you so" to the KMS advocates yet? Well, mode setting may not belong into the X server, but it sure as heck also does not belong into kernel space IMHO.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2014)

I can't really comment on the graphics emulation of WINE but emulators/i386-wine-devel has been running my dedicated Arma 2 Epoch mod server like a charm. I just couldn't get the Linux version to run. It installed and ran without a hitch on WINE through Steam. No graphics are used though, it's a dedicated server after all.


----------

